# Copywriter Job in Singapore, should take it?



## JD B. (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi, 

What is the normal salary range for a copywriter in Singapore? My friend is planning to work there. Well, she has three years work experience but only has one year and 3 months experience in relation to copywriting. What are the things that we should look for in a copywriting company? Any idea?

We'd very much appreciate your help.


----------

